# Help me sex my dart frogs please. D. Tinctorius azures



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey guys I have two azureus frogs. I’ll attach two photos for each frogs because I am unsure of their genders. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

How old are they? I am having a hard time even though you took excellent pictures.

Mark


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

These seem to be in a range 4-6months old. At this young age they simply cannot be sexed.


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

They are maybe a bit older than Tijl suggested. But in the photos I took they were a bit thinner. I’ll pull them maybe in a few weeks again to see what you guys think. I’m not too worried aggression even if they are females as I have had them together since they were young. That doesn’t mean I’m not closely watching for signs of aggression


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

If they are (a litlle) older, than they these look female.


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok. I’ll keep watching them to make sure. If I see aggression I’ll pull one of them.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

If they are raised together and no new frogs are introduced, the chance will be very low on 'constant' agression. But you always do good on keeping an eye on them


----------

